

Pedestal: An open source tool set for building web applications in Clojure - lkrubner
http://pedestal.io/#about

======
lkrubner
This is an example of how much the Clojure eco-system is maturing.

It is important to note that this is coming from <http://thinkrelevance.com/>
. This company has some of the earliest and crucial contributors to the
Clojure eco-system.

The summary on that page:

"Traditional lean web development languages focus on two things: ease and
speed.

Ease has meant ease of adoption and ease of development. This has encouraged
more people to engage with technology.

Speed has meant speed to market and speed of development. This has brought
rapid innovation to building straightforward web applications.

However there is a new suite of problems that require more. Problems that
require multi-layered, fine-grained security. Performance that scales.
Dynamically evolving client server communication. Real-time analytics. Complex
data transformations. There hasn't traditionally been a right choice for this
suite of problems.

Why? Because they are difficult and easy solutions aren’t designed to solve
them. Rather, you need _simple_ solutions."

